# Crystals in Kidneys Best Dry Dog Food For This



## Gary (Jan 6, 2009)

About 8 weeks ago I switched from dry dog food to canned dog food.. My 10 year old female dog now has kidney problems... Previously I was using Hills ADVANCED formula which is no longer available.. Yes I know none of you like Hill's.. I have used it for years with no problems.. I mainly bought it for the Vitamin C + E Glucosamine and Chondroitin Sulfate.. When they X-rayed my dog they also saw that she has hip joint Dysplasia.. So I am also looking for something to help with that. Although by the way she runs jumps and tussles with other dogs you would not believe it even the vet kept asking me does she get up slow does she seem stiff and the answer is no.. I am looking at Blue Buffalo by what I read here on the boards.. Yes I know about raw I do give my dog meat with her supper although it is cooked.. She is 38 pounds.. I only give her around a cup a day of dog food with left overs.... The reason I switched to can is I received a case of mighty dog and Alpo for free.... The vet recommends that I go back to her old diet of dry which is no longer available.. I did pick up a small bag of Purina in the mean time....


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

First off, the canned foods you are now feeding, as well as the Science Diet, are not quality foods. You girl would most definitely benefit from, at the least, a high quality kibble with protein from meat sources. Dogs produce their own vitamin C, additionally, vitamin C is not suggested for dogs with kidney problems. As far as the glucosamine and chondroitin in the food, very rarely are there therapeutic doses of either in a food unless it is created for dogs with joint problems. 

Second, kidney problems typically will not develop that quickly unless there is something in the food that would cause such a problem, such as was seen with the big recalls that went on.

Third, kidney problems - crystals in the kidneys. Are you certain there are crystals developing in the kidneys? And if so, what kind of crystals are forming? You could be dealing with a genetic issue, not necessarily a food issue. What else is going on with her kidneys? What breed is she?


----------

